# Il Moro



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

A very special italian cigar, rare kind of Toscano in limited edition (you can see the serial number). Comes in wood case tobacco leaf shape, pretty huge and expensive, 35€....more than 50$, but its really something you'll smoke 1 in your life. Cannot wait to enjoy it!!:redface:


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

nice packaging, but how does it SMOKE?


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> nice packaging, but how does it SMOKE?


I'll tell you soon :lol:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks nice. Hope it is worth every Euro.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats really a different looking cigar case ?/nice


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

the presentation looks great can't wait to hear how you enjoy it


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Italian tobacco???


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

That just looks cool...love the case.

Let us know how it smokes.

Reg


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ya, looking forward to hearing your impressions of it.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool packaging


----------

